
Website Flippers make millions - python_kiss
http://biznews.wordpress.com/2007/02/21/website-flippers-make-millions/
======
python_kiss
While selling out to a larger corporation is a great exit-strategy, I suggest
that all startups formulate a plan to monetize their site. The fact is, for
every startup bought by the big five's (Google, MS, Yahoo, AOL, eBay) there
are at least another 100 that go down the drain.

